
Sony Music Tries to Force Creator to Pull Video It Licensed from Him - davidbarker
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/27/sony-music-tries-to-force-creator-to-pull-video-it-licensed-from-him/
======
newtonapple
Original post: [http://petapixel.com/2015/10/25/sony-filed-a-copyright-
claim...](http://petapixel.com/2015/10/25/sony-filed-a-copyright-claim-
against-the-stock-video-i-licensed-to-them/)

------
therobot24
> It was a goofy problem turned up to the power of the Internet thanks to
> intractable problems.

still trying to figure out what the author is trying to say here

